# Need a WiFi N router with ADSL2+ support



## papul1993 (Jun 23, 2012)

*[Solved]Need a WiFi N router with ADSL2+ support*

Hi,
I have a BSNL broadband connection. I want to buy a wireless N router within 3.5K with ADSL2+ support.

I want as large wireless range as possible. It should be atleast N150, although N300 is preferred. I will be using it for HD movie streaming, some local Urt multiplayer sessions and web browsing.

I have  this router in mind
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router | Router | Flipkart.com but any other suggestions are welcome.


I know that wireless routers with ADSL modems built-in do not support DD-Wrt but, neither can I afford 2 devices nor do I have the space to put them.

EDIT: Placed order for the TP-Link TD-W8961ND from PrimeABGB.com for Rs. 2210 (incl. shipping charges). On the recommendation of GhorMaanas.

Hope it performs well and doesn't have connection dropping issue.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 23, 2012)

you could also look in the combo of a modem and a wireless router within 3.5k if am not wrong, though ofcourse if you could make some space. get a 410TC1 modem from *here* and use it with *this* or *this*

tp-link and asus routers have ddwrt support, though you need to search specifically according to model.

if you wish to buy an ADSL2+ modem+router, then you could also get *this*

let others also suggest


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 23, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> you could also look in the combo of a modem and a wireless router within 3.5k if am not wrong, though ofcourse if you could make some space. get a 410TC1 modem from *here* and use it with *this* or *this*
> 
> tp-link and asus routers have ddwrt support, though you need to search specifically according to model.
> 
> ...



I already have a ADSL modem. I really don't have the space to use 2 devices.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 23, 2012)

so do you want to use your current modem in conjunction with a wireless router, or would want to sell your current modem and get a combo ADSL router like the 2750U ?

could you please tell us what brand/model is your current modem ?


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 23, 2012)

I want a combo router. 

I will not sell my current device, which is a bsnl provided wireless modem.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jun 23, 2012)

so if you want a combo router, then buying that TP-Link router that i suggested earlier is HIGHLY recommended. Tenida bought one today. have a look at it here (post #15315):

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-511.html#post1684057

TD-W8961ND - Welcome to TP-LINK

also, you could surrender your BSNL modem back. i think it would be of no use, and you would unnecessarily keep paying rent for it every month (ie, if BSNL takes rent for its CPE/modem, as MTNL does).


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 24, 2012)

Are there any advantages of the TP Link router over the D-link router that I selected? 

I didn't see that TP Link model when  I was browsing flipkart. I ain't gonna find these routers here and so I have to buy online. And for that I only trust flipkart.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok. Now I am very much confused. The TP-Link router has a very easy to setup interface, as opposed to the messy ui of the D-link routers.

Dunno which one to choose.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought 2750U 2 months back and the UI is not at all confusing. I did read about interface being horrible and everything but I configured the modem within 2 minutes and it was ready. Though I would not suggest you to go for it because the connection keeps dropping. It drops twice or thrice in a day. 

I never faced this dropping connection problem in my earlier router. Also, the router is just across the room and the 'range bars' keeping going from 1 bar to 5 bar. That thing is never stable. Though I never noticed any speed difference or anything. 

The 2750U looks sleek and nice and doesn't run very hot after long usage. I haven't used any other modem+router combo so no idea if others have this connection drop problem or not.

Also, I have read that 3G USB data cards don't work with 2750U. Haven't tried it though.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone bought any stuff from primeabgb here in Assam? How is their service?



Chirag said:


> I bought 2750U 2 months back and the UI is not at all confusing. I did read about interface being horrible and everything but I configured the modem within 2 minutes and it was ready. Though I would not suggest you to go for it because the connection keeps dropping. It drops twice or thrice in a day.
> 
> I never faced this dropping connection problem in my earlier router. Also, the router is just across the room and the 'range bars' keeping going from 1 bar to 5 bar. That thing is never stable. Though I never noticed any speed difference or anything.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply.

The connection dropping problem is because of noise in the telephone wire. Please check it via your local telephone exchange. Happened to me too. Turned out that about 3 meters of wire was faulty and they replaced it. No connection drops ever since. Except on bad weather.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, Prime ABGB is a good and reliable store.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 24, 2012)

@papul - Is it? I never faced the connection drops earlier. Like never. It started the day I got 2750U.


----------



## Xbox (Jun 24, 2012)

I think the D-Link DSL-2750U can stream contents from an external source as it has a USB port in it 
but the TP Link model doesn't have one.. 

Its a major omission in my point of view..

lets ask Tenida what made him to choose that model...?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

A cousin of mine has the D-Link DSL-2730U, really not worth getting it. Connection drop is regular issue. Even signal strength is weak. I know its a N150 router but still signal strength never goes above 2 or (3 in rare case) even if we are in the next room. Even in the same room signal strength is 4 mostly. I dont know why.
Also some complain the same about DSL-2750U.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 24, 2012)

Xbox said:


> I think the D-Link DSL-2750U can stream contents from an external source as it has a USB port in it
> but the TP Link model doesn't have one..
> 
> Its a major omission in my point of view..
> ...



I think I read some where that the USB is limited to speeds of 2.5 MBps only. Basically, all I want is good range. I am now thinking of buying the TP-LINK router. Even sent a pm to Tenida. Waiting for his reply.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

But availability might be an issue.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 24, 2012)

I noticed something on the TP-Link router manual. Seems like the router has a printed antenna on the body along with the 2 extended antennas. 

Will wait for another 2 days. Let's see what Tenida has to say.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 25, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> A cousin of mine has the D-Link DSL-2730U, really not worth getting it. Connection drop is regular issue. Even signal strength is weak. I know its a N150 router but still signal strength never goes above 2 or (3 in rare case) even if we are in the next room. Even in the same room signal strength is 4 mostly. I dont know why.
> Also some complain the same about DSL-2750U.



Disagree....I am using this modem for the past 6 month. No issues till now..Good range all across my house and no connection drops till now.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 28, 2012)

Placed order for the TP-Link TD-W8961ND from PrimeABGB.com for Rs. 2210 (incl. shipping charges). On the recommendation of GhorMaanas.

Hope it performs well and doesn't have connection dropping issue.


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 22, 2012)

how is the performance of the router u bought..
can u pls share some of urs exp..

i am also in same issue with DLink 2750 & tplinkW8961nd


----------



## papul1993 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's good. Performs well. I only have one device with me at the moment, but friends regularly bring their laptops to my home and take/give stuff from/to my desktop via wifi. Transfer a lot of movies and TV shows. Speeds are good.


----------



## sumitgupta (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Papul


----------



## Chirag (Oct 23, 2012)

I am using 2750U and it had a lot of connection drop issues. I attached a splitter to every phone in the house and also to the router. There have been almost no connection drops since then. Been 2 months and maybe 1 or 2 connections drops in these 2 months. I haven't tried USB or transferring files between laptop and desktop so no comments on speed. Regarding range, if the router is in the living room, laptops 30 feet away can easily connect even with single wall in between.


----------

